# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  رشته ی انسانی و قبولی در پیام نور و آزاد

## aliara88

*سلام دوستان
دو تا سوال داشتم
من رشتم انسانی هست / خواستم بپرسم میتونم  یک رشتهی مهندسی در پیام نور بخونم؟
و سوال دوم این که من سراسری ثبت نام کردم اما آزاد نه. میتونم دانشگاه آزاد هم انتخاب رشته کنم؟
*

----------

